# i need your gouys opinon on this so...READ IT



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

my con is ready to spawn.her tube is sticking out(NOT DROPSY) and shes dug a large ditch in the corner where the bamboo surrounds the corner and her and the citrenellum have been digging in it A LOT so i put a flower pot and 2 large pieces of slate near the burrow so i was wondering:should i let the con and the citrenellum spawn i know that theyll make hybrids and some of them will be scrwed up and die and i DID NOT force them to spawn they just did it on their own so should i let them spawn and have a chance at getting so money by selling them and have a chance to make a fish like the FH or should i separate them?


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

Don't count your chickens (fish) before they hatch. Many fish have laid eggs but not always produce viable fry.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

yeah i know but if they do i need peoples opinion to see if i shoulc let them to it or not


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't reccommend it but I am a naturalist. I can list pros and cons to both sides though.

PROS:

It could be interesting to see what the offspring (if any) produce.
Documenting the behavior and result could provide valuable info.

CONS:

This isn't natural
May lead to the death of the fish in question.
The new species may not be able to sustain life.
Its not natural.
If, for some reason, they got released into the wild, it could have dramatic effects on the ecosystem.
If the fry are viable, there is no telling what the resulting fish will be.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, it is really up to you. A hybrid may be formed, or nothing may come from it. Its your decision, I would let the fish do as they please.


----------



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

Now I'm not a fish expert by any means, but I think this is a cool idea, and you should try it and see. If they survive then that would be awesome, and if they don't well then they just weren't meant to. Say la vie, la vie, ya know?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

err well they are in absolutely perfect condition i.e. theyre scales shimmer and theyre like show fish so theres a small chance the fry may look cool.but is it true that they might come out and they might be cool looking like flower horns?oh and soemthing wiereder just happend,my snakeskin gourami is hoovering over they spawning site and guarding it and the con doesnt seem to be threstend by her presence.also the snakeskin is chasing all the other fish away too lol i think salty should add nursery gourami to the profile lol.and im getting a divider soon so there want be so many problems.btw if the fry look good you guys want 1 or 2 to document their behavior?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

SHES LAYING THE EGGS!!!!and the citrenellum is ready to fertilize them this is so EXICTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, I guess that solves your dilemma; it's not like you can stop them now, eh?

I say go for it. While I think the fry will be butt-ugly & probably infertile, raising them will at least give you some practice at raising small cichlid fry.

Try a salvini X citrinellum cross next time for fry that should look more interesting. LOL!
waitaminute... isn't that how the parrot got started? Nevermind.
Ooooohhh...festae! festae X citrinellum.... hmmm.....


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I would say congratulations, but it may be a bit early. I hope all goes well! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

well she ate them but its her first time sooo.....

but i think shell be ready in a few days


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

well i remade her nest with a flowerpot and some slate wich is a light blue color and i put a bamboo forest on the west side of her nest its the perfect breeding envierment AND the plecos are cleaning the alge around her space the swords are eating the uneatin food and the snakeskin gourami is chaseing everybidy who goes near the nest cept the plecos its so cool


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

good news everyone thetre about to spawn! and my swordtail is almost about to drop her load!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I hope you have better luck this time


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

well shes still digging i really should feed her more too....


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Keep us updated! And hopefully some pics will be on the way


----------

